# Critique Color Please (pic heavy)



## mtmarabianz

Hello,
My first gsd; newbie with the breed, but fast learner!!! My son picked her out, or she picked us; & she was one of two grey pups, not a blue I think; grey w/black tinged fur. More people asked if she was a Norwegian Elkhound, or mixed, which she is akc. One month later, she was light tan, w/black strip down back. Changes during each blown coat;
Now she is 2 yo 04/08/10, & I believe she is a sable, as when the fur is brushed backwards & the individual hairs are two colors.
The breeder registered her as a blk & silver, but if this was her color, wouldn't the black on her back be black to the roots?
Her father was a sable, & many dogs on his side of pedigree are listed as sable or gr?
I have included a pedigree, as there is a pic of her sire & she looks like him. Lanker's Lacey Lady pedigree information - German shepherd dog
& I have posted pics of her at: 7.5 weeks; 12-14 weeks; 22 months; 16 months; & a 2 year pic, if not close-up enough (first time using borrowed camera) I will post closer pics at 2 years.
Thank you in advance, really curious of her color; & if she is a sable, which I believe, are there types of sable ie, silver sable, ect?
Ok, pics of Lacey! (hope this works, 1st attatchments!)


----------



## Chris Wild

Yes, she is sable.


----------



## Vinnie

Yep looks like a sable to me. I'd say maybe a faded sable??? But she still may change and darken up a bit.

Here's a link that you might find helpful. Illustrated Standard of the German Shepherd Dog, COLOR & PIGMENT

Also, many of our members own sable GSDs and could maybe offer more opinions/help.


----------



## mtmarabianz

Chris Wild said:


> Yes, she is sable.


Awesome!! Thank you so much for reply!!

Have been doing so much with her!! & her nerves, ect, seem excellent to this novice!! Bomb proof @ 3 months & still to fireworks, gun fire, ect.
Harder type dog, perfect for this novice; & she teaches me so much!! 

Have done some bite imprinting, via leerburg;
Wish I could find training club in my area.

& my eye is on your pups Chris Wild; maybe someday ....


----------



## LaRen616

A sable, yes. Maybe a silver sable. That is one good looking puppy :wub:


----------



## mtmarabianz

LaRen616 said:


> A sable, yes. Maybe a silver sable. That is one good looking puppy :wub:


Thank You!! 
I have thought silver sable; but I have wondered what color is she?!! lol!!!


----------



## mtmarabianz

Vinnie said:


> Yep looks like a sable to me. I'd say maybe a faded sable??? But she still may change and darken up a bit.
> 
> Here's a link that you might find helpful. Illustrated Standard of the German Shepherd Dog, COLOR & PIGMENT
> 
> Also, many of our members own sable GSDs and could maybe offer more opinions/help.


Thank you Vinnie; I have been studying coat colors for two years, & was still at a loss, except to think sable!!! Hence my post!! lol

I don't know how many searches I did for: Grey gsd puppy, but not much info, except about blue coloring.


----------



## FuryanGoddess

She looks just like my sable did. Same color and saddle also.


----------



## JKlatsky

I would say she's a patterned sable with faded tan pigment. 

She's got some color to her ears and legs, so maybe not light enough to qualify for the silver sable where the tan woud be almost white. Maybe more of a patterned cream sable?


----------



## mtmarabianz

Hey FuryanGoddess!!

Did you think of your sable as a silver, or just light sable?

Lacey at times looks greyish; the undercoat I brush out seems to be light tan.

Did your sable change up until 3 yo?

Also, love Max phrase; one of my fav's!


----------



## FuryanGoddess

She always kinda looked silver to me. That's how I think of her. I didn't know anything about faded this or that when I got her. 

I don't know if she changed, she was about 3 when we got her, but I hear that sables change more than any other colors. If you look in the In Loving Memory, there is a thread called "The Old Girls" and she's in there. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/loving-memory/128504-old-girls-long-sorry.html


----------



## mtmarabianz

JKlatsky said:


> I would say she's a patterned sable with faded tan pigment.
> 
> She's got some color to her ears and legs, so maybe not light enough to qualify for the silver sable where the tan woud be almost white. Maybe more of a patterned cream sable?


JKlatsky,
Thank you for reply,
& my photography/lighting .... something to be desired?? lol.

She seems to me to be "faded tan pigment" (washed out?) anyway,
then in winter she darkens? Not her tan pigments so much?, as the sable?

Last spring when she shed out she looked darkened, but then I accidentley scalped her with a furminator

Now this spring I waited ... & she is just coming out of blowing her coat; but she is in heat? & just starting to leave the the skinney coyote look ...
thus ... to post a pic!!!!lol!!


----------



## mtmarabianz

FuryanGoddess said:


> She always kinda looked silver to me. That's how I think of her. I didn't know anything about faded this or that when I got her.
> 
> I don't know if she changed, she was about 3 when we got her, but I hear that sables change more than any other colors. If you look in the In Loving Memory, there is a thread called "The Old Girls" and she's in there. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/loving-memory/128504-old-girls-long-sorry.html


Thank you for the link!!

I just asked my now, 17 yo son; 
he thinks she stays same color, winter & summer, 
& he thinks she is dark!!!

hehe -- so there is the other opinion I have!!!

Thank you for the reply's --


----------



## gsdlove212

Definately a sable


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Sable. beautiful one too!


----------

